# Perkins 354.4 Harmonic Balancer



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was topping the AC off in my baling tractor and heard an odd squeak then noticed the harmonic balancer pulley was dancing quite a bit. Turns out the rubber is completely un bonded from the pulley. Once the belts were off you could rotate the outer pulley by hand.

Have already tried our places, Worthington AG may have a 2-85 that just came in for parts, haven't heard back. Parker and Sons had the wrong one, Maibach Tractor have none, All States have none currently, also tried Wengers and nope.

This is a two groove pulley with the stupid wedge lock, the engineer that came up with that bright ideal deserves to have his sack get caught in a roto rooter.

Old number is 30-3392813, updated number is 1447253M1

A three groove pulley may also work but will most likely require pulling the steering box to install, number is: 30-3366251

A neighbor has several 354's sitting around, all used the single large bolt to mount em while mine uses three small castle head bolts for the wedge lock (the stupid design)


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Let me check with the place I worked at, we had quite a lot of salvage. No Dot4 Perkins at the time I left but I’ll check.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

You already know this me thinks, but do NOT run the motor like that, it won't do the crank any good...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/crankshaft-pulley-used-massey-ferguson-white-400599.html

https://www.fastline.com/engine-parts/part-detail/engine-part-oem-1447253m1-2635674-30-3392813-sn-400599-for-massey-ferguson-white/dfc88600-6097-4cd2-afe2-275b7f894873

https://www.machinerytrader.com/parts/search?page=1&partnumber=1447253m1&searchtype=starts-with


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Those listings shows the same part number but a MF tractor...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm guessing the ones I posted are the wrong ones... does your crank not have a center bolt hole, maybe you could convert to the other style ???


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

SCtrailrider said:


> I'm guessing the ones I posted are the wrong ones... does your crank not have a center bolt hole, maybe you could convert to the other style ???


Actually that last link might work, I'm sure it was Wengers I called, however might have been when I had the obsolete original White number and somebody didn't take the time there to cross to the new one&#8230;

I'll have to call them back Monday and give em all the numbers I have. Claims they have three in the link but their website says none or sold but also says to call


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Look up Dale Manufacturing in Oregon they rebuild balancers. Had one done for an Allis Chalmers, I would recommend them if they do perkins.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Over on NAT, there are several threads with respect to a harmonic balanced rebuild. This is a guy some have used...

http://www.hbrepair.com/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Worth a shot. I’ve bought some weights from him and he was reasonable to cheap on price, though that was before he got more inventory and started running an ad.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree with HiTech, Hurst is a good try.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HBRepair or Dale Manufacturing is closed every third month of the year with this being the sixth he’s closed till July.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

mlappin said:


> HBRepair or Dale Manufacturing is closed every third month of the year with this being the sixth he's closed till July.


He does work his own schedule which doesn't help a person if you need something asap, but if you can't find anything else for a reasonable price it may be your only option.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

danwi said:


> He does work his own schedule which doesn't help a person if you need something asap, but if you can't find anything else for a reasonable price it may be your only option.


Damper Doctor in Commiefornia will do it for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Good to know!


----------



## Beeflarsen (Oct 9, 2021)

Did you ever find a Balancer Pulley for you perkins 354.4 ? I'm looking for one myself and I was hoping you found a source. I haven't had any luck. Mine is cracked so rebuilding is not really an option.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And, not sure if this is a fluke or not but the one Damper doctor did for me just came un bonded again. 3 year warranty so we shall see. 

Maibach does have a remanufactured one, I may buy it, place it on the tractor, send the fubar one to Kommiefornia again and replace the damper on my other 2-110 sas the rubber is looking suspect in it as well.


----------



## torchsaf (9 mo ago)

danwi said:


> Look up Dale Manufacturing in Oregon they rebuild balancers. Had one done for an Allis Chalmers, I would recommend them if they do perkins.


I had mine rebuilt from them also. That's the route I would go. Wouldn't bother with used.


----------



## johnmarkgarrett1963 (3 mo ago)

mlappin said:


> Was topping the AC off in my baling tractor and heard an odd squeak then noticed the harmonic balancer pulley was dancing quite a bit. Turns out the rubber is completely un bonded from the pulley. Once the belts were off you could rotate the outer pulley by hand. Have already tried our places, Worthington AG may have a 2-85 that just came in for parts, haven't heard back. Parker and Sons had the wrong one, Maibach Tractor have none, All States have none currently, also tried Wengers and nope. This is a two groove pulley with the stupid wedge lock, the engineer that came up with that bright ideal deserves to have his sack get caught in a roto rooter. Old number is 30-3392813, updated number is 1447253M1 A three groove pulley may also work but will most likely require pulling the steering box to install, number is: 30-3366251 A neighbor has several 354's sitting around, all used the single large bolt to mount em while mine uses three small castle head bolts for the wedge lock (the stupid design)


 Does the neighbor still have the single bolt balancers?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

johnmarkgarrett1963 said:


> Does the neighbor still have the single bolt balancers?


 Far as I know


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mlappin said:


> And, not sure if this is a fluke or not but the one Damper doctor did for me just came un bonded again. 3 year warranty so we shall see.
> 
> Maibach does have a remanufactured one, I may buy it, place it on the tractor, send the fubar one to Kommiefornia again and replace the damper on my other 2-110 sas the rubber is looking suspect in it as well.



So called em awhile back and they said they have a new process for large dampers, they honored the warranty but I had to eat shipping.


----------

